# Working out, Circle M style



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I had to work the evening shift yesterday, which was perfect for Jessie and I to get together and do some crunch-time training with the dogs. With less than a week til Nationals, we gotta get it all in and make sure the dogs are ready. So... here's the few photos I got from our training session yesterday.









Miss Cali (sorry, this is the only pic that turned out)









Tater, with Ices watching on the sidelines lol.









Tater, going the other direction









Miss TuTu... love this lil girl!









Miss TuTu again... look at this girl go!

This was all I got of Jessie's crew, but Jessie managed to get quite a few of Ices...













































I love this one!! Got plans for this picture lol










As always, I'd like to say Thank You to Jessie for entrusting me with this wonderful girl, and thanks for having us along for the ride and the work out. It was worth getting up so early when I didn't have to!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Amanda! I'm so stoked for next weekend, I can't hardly stand it. I'm hoping to get some awesome pictures at the show, too.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Ices is so pretty and looks to be having a blast pulling!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

:clap:Looking good! Looking good!:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics ladies  good luck next weekend. I'm sure you guys will do great.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

cgEvan said:


> Ices is so pretty and looks to be having a blast pulling!


Thank you so much. She'll do anything for me, and that's the #1 quality I love about this breed! She lives it to the fullest.



NITRAM2K9 said:


> :clap:Looking good! Looking good!:clap:


Thank you



kg420 said:


> Great pics ladies  good luck next weekend. I'm sure you guys will do great.


Thanks Krystal! We're hoping we do great, and to bring home some ribbons/trophies! We'll definitely get pix and make sure to get them up.


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Lady I just love Ices! She is beautiful! Is Circle M having any breedings? I would pay anything to have one of their pits!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Llooks like little miss Tutu is doing great for Jessie. Oh man I have always just adored her and was so happy when I heard Jessie got her.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MerlinEdmond said:


> Lady I just love Ices! She is beautiful! Is Circle M having any breedings? I would pay anything to have one of their pits!


Thank you for the compliment on Ices. To my knowledge, she doesn't have any breedings planned any time soon. You would have to contact her about that though.



kg420 said:


> Llooks like little miss Tutu is doing great for Jessie. Oh man I have always just adored her and was so happy when I heard Jessie got her.


Yes, TuTu is a great little worker! I love watching her. She's such a sweet heart and adores Jessie! I can see it all over her face when Jessie puts that harness on her.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Llooks like little miss Tutu is doing great for Jessie. Oh man I have always just adored her and was so happy when I heard Jessie got her.


Thanks Krystal .. TuTu is one of the hardest working girls ive seen in awhile.. i absolutely adore her.. she amazes me at some of the stuff she can handle..

Great pics bb  im very proud of the way ices has matured.. shes gonna be a hard worker!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You are totally welcome girls  
Jessie you are so lucky. I'd love to have a bitch like her. Maybe some time in the next few years I'll be ready for a good working dog. I'd love to get a pup right now but this is the first year my son started school and my stepsons first year of high school. Killing the wallets. And with business on the decline I just couldn't commit to traveling and it wouldn't be fair to let a good dog just sit around and go to waste. Ugh. I wish I was a millionaire, I'd have so many dogs and I'd be able to do what I want.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like you guys had tons O fun


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking Good! You going to APBT Nationals in Hickory? I have a dog that needs his last leg on his WP title. If that is where you are going, then see you there!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Krystal, that's totally understandable.

Holly, yes we had tons of fun, and we're gonna have even more next weekend!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Krystal, that's totally understandable.
> 
> Holly, yes we had tons of fun, and we're gonna have even more next weekend!


Yea it's kind of a bummer cause I've had my heart set on getting a pup soon but it just wouldn't be fair. Timing is just not right for us I guess.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OooooOOOoooo I like that picture of Her too!! Looks like they all had fun


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Yea it's kind of a bummer cause I've had my heart set on getting a pup soon but it just wouldn't be fair. Timing is just not right for us I guess.


Yeah, I know what you mean. You're making the right decision, don't worry. You have to be fair to everyone, not just yourself.



::::COACH:::: said:


> OooooOOOoooo I like that picture of Her too!! Looks like they all had fun


Thanks Nadia! They did have a good time. Ices was trying to go at everyone as they went by the crate, so I had to cover her up with my shirt, lol. Yeah, picture that... two hot babes working dogs in bras and jeans, lol... J/K.. I had on a tank top underneath my t-shirt.:rofl:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good girl!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this, but thank you Shanon.


----------

